# Am I too big for my (potential) new horse?



## meg_spiritt (21 February 2015)

There is a horse for sale at my barn and I loved riding him but I wasn't sure if I fit him right. I am looking to hack him most days and probably jump once or twice a week, maybe eventually show. Does my leg look okay on him and is my upper body too big? Here's a picture:


----------



## Thriller (21 February 2015)

Look fine.


----------



## webble (21 February 2015)

Looks fine to me although is the saddle pushing you into a slight chair position?


----------



## meg_spiritt (21 February 2015)

webble said:



			Looks fine to me although is the saddle pushing you into a slight chair position?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks and yeah I had to use a saddle I'm not used to so it felt weird


----------



## oldie48 (21 February 2015)

Also looks fine to me too. What a nice horse, I hope you have loads of fun on him.


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 February 2015)

def not too big, you look good on him..have fun


----------



## Wiz201 (22 February 2015)

you look fine to me


----------



## HaffiesRock (22 February 2015)

You look good to me.


----------



## Kikke (22 February 2015)

Nothing to worry about at all!


----------



## lisamunro1324 (24 February 2015)

I think you could have that horse for the next 7 years, depending on how fast you grow. Please make sure it's the right horse for you!!! Ask someone at your yard who knows what they're doing to watch you ride and check out his body structure to see if he is capable of what YOU want to do in the future. He doesn't look like the show jump kind because of his hindquarters. Hope this helps!!


----------

